# Decent cheap Mandolin



## West (Apr 23, 2014)

Just ordered this $50 (with shipping) student mandolin from ebay, pretty damn good for a brand new mando and the thing has pretty good reviews too. It comes in sunburst too, same price.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rogue-RM-10...823?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item54062e2717

Also, how do y'all protect yer instruments, mandolins especially? I don't wanna spend $40 on a hard case.

My plan is to DIY a mandolin slip cover that can be strapped on or hang off my pack, maybe with some kind of knot holding the neck so that I can easily slide it out of the bottom. Maybe make it outta tarp?


----------



## MolotovMocktail (Apr 24, 2014)

I haven't tried it but I've heard of people making soft cases for laptops out of heavy fabric and using material from padded envelopes as padding. Those envelopes just have a thin layer of bubble wrap though, so I don't know how well that would work with a delicate instrument on the road.


----------



## OutsideYourWorld (Apr 24, 2014)

Oh man that looks lovely. I've really got to learn how to play.


----------



## MolotovMocktail (Apr 24, 2014)

MolotovMocktail said:


> I haven't tried it but I've heard of people making soft cases for laptops out of heavy fabric and using material from padded envelopes as padding. Those envelopes just have a pretty thin layer of bubble wrap though, so I don't know how well that would work with a delicate instrument on the road.


Edit: Fucked up and reposted instead of editing. I need to go to sleep.


----------



## Traveler (Apr 24, 2014)

You know.... I just had to check craigs for violins yesterday too  Congrats West, it looks nice


----------



## West (Apr 24, 2014)

Traveler said:


> You know.... I just had to check craigs for violins yesterday too  Congrats West, it looks nice


Thanks bud!


----------



## urchin (Apr 25, 2014)

Personally I would pay for the hard case. You never know what will happen on the road.


----------



## plagueship (May 4, 2014)

i feel like the hard case is probably worth it. not a fun way to spend money, but neither is repairing or replacing the instrument - such a cheap one could probably crack fairly easily, and then it's junk...maybe you can find a used one? if you are really set on DIYing it, you could do a double layer with foam or bubble wrap or something inside it, or at least use a wool blanket or a couple layers of felt, etc...


----------



## West (May 5, 2014)

Oh yeah UPDATE: 

Got the mando and it's fucking brilliant. Obviously not the same sound as a gibson or something, but it's everything I expected and a lot more - sounds great.


----------



## notOK (May 6, 2014)

Rad dude. I need another mandolin in my life. For fifty bones, shit the bed! Had a fender for years, first paycheck ever got. Hate getting them things. Checks, not mandolins. Cash is king. The liquor store don't take checks and neither do I. Anyway, glad it's got good sound, might score one and throw a pickup on it.


----------



## plagueship (May 18, 2014)

you probably will need to reposition the bridge to adjust the intonation, because it kinda needs to be done by hand and usually never is when you get a cheap-o from a factory. the harmonic at the middle of the string should sound the same note as the string fretted on the 12th fret, ie the midpoint of the string should be right over the 12th fret (which you can check by playing a harmonic there). loosen the strings and use two pens or a little strip of wood or whatever to move the bridge, check the outer two strings.


----------



## Kim Chee (May 19, 2014)

I don't play an instrument, but if you don't get a case your mandolin will probably look rough before you want it to.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (May 19, 2014)

I hitched a bit with a mando wrapped in a thermal shirt and it wound up fine. ranted it wasn't months of hard road miles but it was thrown in a few trunks and woods while bungeed to my pack. I had a soft case i got for 40 bucks that worked real well and was good quality. i sold it already but look on amazon for i thinks it called aloha soft shell. had a front pocket too


----------

